# How do I sell my unbuilt kits?



## jmcalli2 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hello;
I've retired and I need to sell my unbuilt kits. They are aircraft in US service 1938-1946 or so, all in 1/48th scale plus a 1/72 scale XB-70.
How do I go about selling/shipping them?
I also have a display case I built with glass shelving. 
Thanks, Jim


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2020)

Hello,

Trading is not allowed on the forum. I would suggest using ebay site.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2020)

If you're in the U.S. Plastic Model Kits, airplane models, boat models, car models for sale from Revell, Monogram, Aurora, Tamiya, Hasegawa and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jmcalli2 (Sep 28, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> If you're in the U.S. Plastic Model Kits, airplane models, boat models, car models for sale from Revell, Monogram, Aurora, Tamiya, Hasegawa and more.


Thanks!


----------



## rwhiting (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi. I just noticed this is an old posting but for those who have the same question. I buy and sell on ebay. If you are not already a member it's not difficult. Go and check out some of the ads for kits similar to what you have. Look how the ads are worded and how the condition is described. I would recommend a PayPal account (Venmo, Google Pay, etc.) if you don't already have one. You will also need a Postal scale (a kitchen scale will work). I would also recommend you go to USPS.com and open an account, and they will send you free boxes. You have to know what size your kits are. One thing to be aware of in shipping (I made this mistake many times). Box up your kit before you list them because you have to know the size and weight before you can charge shipping. Hope that helps. They have a nice help section if you have more questions.


----------



## ReccePhreak (Oct 1, 2020)

jmcalli2 said:


> Hello;
> I've retired and I need to sell my unbuilt kits. They are aircraft in US service 1938-1946 or so, all in 1/48th scale plus a 1/72 scale XB-70.
> How do I go about selling/shipping them?
> I also have a display case I built with glass shelving.
> Thanks, Jim


Join Aircraft Resource Center forums: ARC Discussion Forums
They have a subforum for Buy And Sell.
Larry

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

